
Secret is coming back - knes
https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/12/secret-is-coming-back/?ncid=rss
======
_kyran
I met one of the first few people at Secret on a pub crawl in Vietnam. Hearing
first hand what it was like behind the scenes made it sound like possibly the
biggest shit show ever.

I'm curious to see what Secret does differently now.

------
mulligan
Secret was filled with trashy posts and other types of low quality content
without the ability to do much filtering.

~~~
draw_down
It was just a bunch of people venting about the sex they were having or other
minor petty stuff they couldn't say to whoever in their lives. Not exactly
revolutionary stuff.

------
mobiuscog
It's ironic that at the same time Facebook faces challenges regarding the
publication of fake news, we also want completely anonymous information.

------
gnicholas
I'm really looking forward to this. I was bummed when it went away and think
its return is potentially very timely.

------
misiti3780
i thought they raise 6MM, and returned most of the money to the VC after
growth stalled ?

